# new clutch?



## goat04 (Jul 28, 2010)

so im pretty sure i need to replace my throwout bearing. since the tranny will be off might as well replace the clutch/flywheel.. not to sure of what to get any help. car will be used as a dd and every now and then racin..


----------

